# Brooke Burke's secret to her flat stomach after 4 kids.



## -Chelsey- (Sep 23, 2008)

Brooke Burke's Post-Baby Body Secrets!

Model and TV "Rock Star" host *BROOKE BURKE* is famous for her all-American-girl looks and bikini photos. Now after three children, the cover girl is sharing how she keeps her flat abs and hourglass shape with our own *THEA ANDREWS*, who is also pregnant. Brooke's secret? Stretching and core-strengthening Pilates workouts along with post-baby tummy wraps! 

"I've been doing Pilates for eight years," says Brooke, who is now pregnant with her fourth baby. "It supports your back and I think it helps for an easier delivery." 

Like most women, Brooke says she gained 30 pounds with her last baby. But she soon had her bikini-ready belly back in shape. She credits her recovery to "Tauts Belly Wraps," an adjustable velcro waist hugger that she wore religiously for 40 days after giving birth. 

"I didn't invent this. It's been around for thousands of years," she explains. "It creates some compression, helps your uterus go back down to its original size and it helps the tummy go back much quicker." 

Tauts Belly Wraps are now available for sale on Brooke's Web Site, *Baboosh Baby.com*. 



*Tauts*

For centuries, women from around the world have been wrapping their post-pregnancy bellies to get back into shape quickly and naturally. It is believed that a belly wrap reduces the size of the swollen uterus, reduces water retention in the belly, and helps you lose inches fast, all while supporting that unwanted baggy baby skin! Tauts should be worn after delivery for forty days. 

I can only hope I look that good after having kids.


----------



## internetchick (Sep 23, 2008)

Honestly? I think it's simply genetics.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Sep 23, 2008)

I don't know I kinda of think it could help.


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 23, 2008)

Yea genetics help. I don't buy into the whole wrap thing. Breastfeeding for six weeks minimum reduces the size of the uterus dramatically, which shouldn't even be considered fat. A uterus is a muscle. Plus, the uterus weighs only 40oz. at the highest point of pregnancy. And besides, she did what some women don't do during pregnancy: continue a workout and gain only the recommended weight which allows for the body to bounce back quicker.


----------



## Andi (Sep 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yea genetics help. I don't buy into the whole wrap thing. Breastfeeding for six weeks minimum reduces the size of the uterus dramatically, which shouldn't even be considered fat. A uterus is a muscle. Plus, the uterus weighs only 40oz. at the highest point of pregnancy. And besides, she did what some women don't do during pregnancy: continue a workout and gain only the recommended weight which allows for the body to bounce back quicker. I can only agree. The best thing is probably being in good shape before you put on all that weight, and not put on more than the recommended amount.I read an interesting article by a gynaecologist recently, who said youÂ´re not supposed to eat for 2, and that a pregnant woman only needs about 500cals a day more. My guess is that many women see pregnancy as an excuse to overeat (especially unhealthy thatÂ´s high in calories), but how is that weight supposed to come off when you gave birth and your baby is of course the main focus in your life. Not everyone has a personal trainer and nanny for that.

And I donÂ´t buy it that any pressure from the outside, i.e. wearing that wrap would shrink your uterus.


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I can only agree. The best thing is probably being in good shape before you put on all that weight, and not put on more than the recommended amount.I read an interesting article by a gynaecologist recently, who said youÂ´re not supposed to eat for 2, and that a pregnant woman only needs about 500cals a day more. My guess is that many women see pregnancy as an excuse to overeat (especially unhealthy thatÂ´s high in calories), but how is that weight supposed to come off when you gave birth and your baby is of course the main focus in your life. Not everyone has a personal trainer and nanny for that.

And I donÂ´t buy it that any pressure from the outside, i.e. wearing that wrap would shrink your uterus.

Very true and very accurate


----------



## bella1342 (Sep 24, 2008)

She looks amazing on Dancing with the Stars... I forgot she just had a baby.


----------



## starbound25 (Oct 5, 2008)

its just unnatural LOL


----------



## reesesilverstar (Nov 6, 2008)

At home I know women band their bellies and put a cork stop in their navels... You know that thing from the champagne bottle, yea...

So what about stretch marks?! lol I don't care about getting flat abs again, they'll come. But the stretch marks! *runs to hunt for thread*


----------



## chantelle8686 (Nov 6, 2008)

argh i just dont like these things at all....me i was very skinny before daughter...i was a size 9, so a size 7US...

and i put on like 23kgs...so thats like 50lbs i put on in 9 months...i walked an hour a day, and i did some light pilates, i am now only 20lbs heavier then before having caitlyn...and its all the new curves that i now have...i love the shape of my body..just some things have to be toned up lol..still got the wobbly tummy happening, i still go for a walk around the park with daughter and im going to go start running again at night so i can tone up..and maybe invest in jump rope...

but to loose baby wieght in the first 2 months they say i unhealthy..they say give ur body a yr to see wat it does naturally, then work on it after....

being "big" after a baby is sooo common in our society..i just dont understant y there is a huge pressure for women to "bounce" back after baby...there are more important things in ur life to get that pre baby weight, HELLO u have a new CHILD........

I have found that spa wraps are great...i havent had one myself but others i know have....and they work great, they say it can take a dress size of in some cases in one wrap...

As for stretch marks..use bio oil....or scar treatments..other then that all we can do is embrace them!!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh, I love this story. You boost my morale. So I guess I'm gonna invest in some Bio Oil. And stick to pilates.


----------



## Aprill (Nov 6, 2008)

COCOA BUTTER NOW REESE!!!

start now


----------



## Ozee (Nov 6, 2008)

Hmm well.... my sil was back to being stick thin a few weeks after baby.. me on other hand my inlaws and relatives still ask me 'so having another? whats the due date'....my son is 10months old...

I know i don't look good, or even close to looking nice... Im having problems losing this weight 2nd time around, after birth of my first i was back down to pre baby weight within 3 months....


----------



## chantelle8686 (Nov 6, 2008)

no prob reese....i mean i have the hugest stretch marks anyone can possibly get...i call them gullies...but there are still other ways to look sexc...with a bathing suit buy a hawt one piece....show those titties and that sxc back...and a great way to show off the curves.

I found bio oil to be great...made my skin feel soft also...the small bottle lasted me a week with using it after mys shower each night and morning,

im very conscious of ppl seeing my tummy...and even tho i have cellulite(yes YUCK, working on it lol), i still wear shorts...that area doesnt worry me as much as my stomach...

but when u look good and u put all the rest aside . .u feel great...and that shows with how u carry urself....if u think u look great after having a kid...then show u best features that u know u still have....seems to work


----------



## Cari103 (Jan 2, 2009)

ok so i have something the same a this wraps and IT DOES WORK IT WORKK SO GOOD.you have to be eat right and working uot too but it make the time for losing my belly go a lot faster and if it worked for me it will work for most poeple because i have bad genetics. no personl trainer or nanny i dont even have a gym pass . the one thing it dosent make you uterus small to make my uterus smaller i breast feed a lot


----------

